# Ammo Finder



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just thinking, what if we posted what ammo and supplies we find so we can help each other get what we need. Time, place and what was available when we were there. I will start. Springville wal mart had tons of .40 s&w this afternoon. Didnt have .380 or 9mm so sorry.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was in Gallenson's yesterday and they had a few cases of 380 Autos they unloaded...


Anyone see some .308 brass?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Anyone see some .308 brass?


I have some .308 and .270 brass I would be willing to sell. Don't know what the going rate is but willing to talk.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

EUREKA!!!! I finally found a pound of RL22 in the Wallmart in Brigham. Been looking everywhere. As I walked towards the sporting goods section I could see a black jug with a pink circle on it. I almost ran the rest of the way and tackled it. There were four pounds of imr4064 left on the shelf if anyone is interested. They're priced at $23 a pound.
If your looking for small and large rifle primers, there's a guy from West Valley on ksl.com that's selling 1000 for a meer $60. What a nice guy! 
I bought two bricks for $28 a piece from Bob's Sporting Goods in Tremonton two weeks ago. He had quite a few left.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BRL1 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone see some .308 brass?
> ...


You can check Midway USA and Cabelas websites but Winchester and Remington unfired brass are running about $24 per 50. If you have any unfired brass, I'd be interested in buying some off of you. I don't need a lot, just about 50 or so. Unless you are willing to sell some more. Thanks for the consideration BRL1!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't have any unfired but do have 350 once fired .308.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BRL1 said:


> I don't have any unfired but do have 350 once fired .308.


I'd be willing to buy those from you. I dont know what a fair price is for one fired brass though... I did find some on http://oncefiredbrass.com/ for $26 per 100

PM me with a price when you have time


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm on the prowl for some bulk pack 22LR. Prefferable the wally world federal stuff for 12 or 13 bucks per 550. If anyone see's wally world stock back up on that stuff, please let me know! thanks guys


Gee


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Isn't the gun show at South Town this weekend?? Get there early, the one in St George the ammo went pretty fast.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Gun show is this weekend. 

I just called Kent's shooting supply in Ogden. They have 9 mm if your looking for that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, so I heard some interesting news today while in Heritage Arms in Midvale. And it is relatively good news too. I may be mis-quoting this slightly so dont hold me to this word for word:
BUT apparently this ammo shortage should start to improve in June or July and then get even better in September or October. Apparently a lot of ammo manufacturers are fulfilling contracts with government agencies right now, and they forsee several ending early summer and the rest late summer / early fall. So I guess that is good news. Lets just hope Obama doesnt go nuts before that time...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was in Sportsmans Warehouse in Midvale today.
They got some new reloading supplies in (brass and bullets) but still no primers or powder :x


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw some small BR rifle primers at Kent's in Ogden yesterday for $49.00 per 1000. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just discovered the coolest store in the state Saturday, cooler than Cabelas by far, Cabelas does not sell tack of surplus. I have been there before, but never spent three hours there; just in and out. Smith & Edwards!! Oh, and the ammo shelves were stacked deep. I only noticed one empty bin, that of 380acp. They had like 4 kinds of 9mm, I have not seen a single box of 9mm in any of the 15 stores I have been to in the last 6 months. They even had the 147 grain 9mm HP, I have not see those anywhere. Any who, I was very impressed with their inventory, not to mention variety there, if you can find what it is that you are after.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

About two weeks ago, I was in Cabela's pretty late in the afternoon on a Saturday and was impressed to see that they had about 4 boxes of S&W 500 ammo for under $40 per box.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Livingston Montana. I bought 2700 Small Rifle Primers. $3.99 per 100. Everywhere else I checked had nothing. Not even the brand new Cabelas in Billings.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Yesterday the Cal Ranch in Tooele actually had a good supply of 7.62x39 wolf (both black box and MC at $5.99 a box), and a few boxes of wolf 9mm. They also had plenty of pistols in the display case, maybe the "gotta get one" gun frenzie is slowing down, and the "gotta get me some ammo" frenzie will slow down soon.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

The Cal-Ranch in Farr West and Logan have had good selection of guns. Also a fair amount of ammo. In fact I thought they had more than Sportsman's, I was there today in Ogden. Sad what that store has come too........


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This will surprise a lot of you who live in the Logan area, but the grocery store in Hyrum has a sporting goods department upstairs and their shelves are LOADED with all kinds of ammo. For a small store their prices were right in lne with everyone elses. Check them out!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> This will surprise a lot of you who live in the Logan area, but the grocery store in Hyrum has a sporting goods department upstairs and their shelves are LOADED with all kinds of ammo. For a small store their prices were right in lne with everyone elses. Check them out!


PM me if they have Primers and Powder.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just left Sportsmans in Midvale.
They had over 1000 CCI BR-2 primers, 1000 CCI 500 small pistol primers, about 500 CCI 200 Large rifle primers, and two large boxes of CCI 50 cal primers in stock


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

For those of you that couldn't find any RL22 powder, I have good news! Kent's Shooting Supplies got 76 lbs of it so I rushed down and bought a few.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

2:30 a.m. orem walmart shelves full of 9mm, 40 s&w and 45. winchester and federal target ammo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My dad was saying that he saw an ad in the paper that said Dick's up in Davis County has ammo 50% off, just thought I'd share with you guys.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> My dad was saying that he saw an ad in the paper that said Dick's up in Davis County has ammo 50% off, just thought I'd share with you guys.


You mean Dick's Market? Do they sell ammo? I don't dare do a search on Google for "dicks in Davis County," I can only imagine the matches that would come up.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It would probably bring up Tree's website and seeing what he puts out on here is offensive enough. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe he meant Dicks at the Gateway?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember some guys posting a while back that they couldnt find any 300 WSM brass, and I was just in Sportsmans in Midvale and they had three or four bags of 300 WSM brass, a few Winchester Large Rifle primers and that was about the only things of note


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I am about the only one that uses this thing anymore, but I'll keep on posting until someone tells me to stop.

Sportsmans in Midvale has the following:

Primers (LOTS OF THEM): large and small pistol (CCI), large magnum pistol match (Federal), small rifle, small magnum rifle, large rifle, large rifle magnum (CCI), small rifle, small rifle bench rest, large rifle, large rifle magnum (Remington)

Powder: (1 lbs) Varget, RL 10, RL 15, IMR 4895, and lots of others

Factory Ammo: lots of HSM .45 Auto ($18 per 50), 380 Auto, lots of 9 mm.

Hope this helps some one...


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Bax! I need to stock back up on primers.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Well.... Im gonna bump this thread just to help people find the ammo they are looking for


That didn't help. I was 2 pages in before I realized this is an old thread. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

highcountryfever said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Well.... Im gonna bump this thread just to help people find the ammo they are looking for
> ...


 Soooo.... maybe start a new one?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48353&p=483425#p483425


----------

